# Making my own bourbon blanks?



## WoodLM (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey y'all! 
So I have the privalege of having a distillery in my family! Later this year we will be releasing a bourbon. I have been asked to make some pens out of the barrels, so my question is do I need to do anything  special for the drying of the wood? Anyone one here have any experience with something like this? (Yes Indiana turners... I'll bring some of the whiskey we already have out to the get together:biggrin


----------



## CREID (Apr 7, 2016)

WoodLM said:


> Hey y'all!
> So I have the privalege of having a distillery in my family! Later this year we will be releasing a bourbon. I have been asked to make some pens out of the barrels, so my question is do I need to do anything  special for the drying of the wood? Anyone one here have any experience with something like this? (Yes Indiana turners... I'll bring some of the whiskey we already have out to the get together:biggrin



Well, first thing you have to do is empty the barrels. You can send me one and I will empty it for you at no charge. :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 7, 2016)

Bring some to the meeting!!!!!!! And for the record, i'm in the belief that Hoosier's don't know anything about bourbon :biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Apr 8, 2016)

Since I won't be there and have a preference for Rye Whiskey anyway I'll give you my experience with a wine barrel. 

Cut it into strips the same width as the thickness of the stave itself. Then cut into blanks longer than you need by an inch or so in case the ends crack a bit. Put them in the kitchen oven set to warm and turn the oven off. Turn on the oven light. It will keep the oven warm. Leave the blanks in it for a couple days and you should be good to go.


----------

